# Size does matter



## ButchC (Mar 15, 2014)

I found that beartoothwoods is a blank and kit supplier located here in colorado springs. I like to support small business so I ordered a couple of the rogue plus cigar holders yesterday and got them today.

I cant believe the size!!! Greg Holub (@Treecycle Hardwoods) and i were 
talkin about drilling the blanks for these and i can see why its gonna be a challenge. Takes a 7/8 drill bit!!

Shown next to a normal size pen kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 15, 2014)

You got the rouge plus. Those are the bigger of the two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 15, 2014)

The kit I have uses a 51/64" bit


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 15, 2014)

I Was Thinking About Getting These After GregPosted His... Do You Need A 1/2" ChucK For The BIt?


----------



## ButchC (Mar 15, 2014)

The 7/8 bit I received does have a 1/2 inch shank.

Not sure about the 51/64 for the smaller of the two. Greg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 15, 2014)

1/2" for the smaller bit also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 15, 2014)

ButchC said:


> I found that beartoothwoods is a blank and kit supplier located here in colorado springs. I like to support small business so I ordered a couple of the rogue plus cigar holders yesterday and got them today.
> 
> I cant believe the size!!! Greg Holub (@Treecycle Hardwoods) and i were
> talkin about drilling the blanks for these and i can see why its gonna be a challenge. Takes a 7/8 drill bit!!
> ...


Take both hands to hold it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 16, 2014)

Large bit requires large blank!

Les


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 17, 2014)

Did the kit come with a hammer and trigger too? Geez...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

